# Great Lakes Regionals 2020



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Do any of ya cubers know when the competition of: “Great Lakes Regionals Champs 2020” is? Thanks!


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 25, 2020)

its is during great lakes champs 2020


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

JackJack13 said:


> its is during great lakes champs 2020



Um, I think that is obvious. How bout any actual answers. Still funny though. Lol.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

It hasn't been announced, so the public doesn't know yet.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks @ProStar! Very helpful!


----------



## MBCubes (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m still wondering when it’s gonna be because I’m pretty sure I could go if they don’t hold it in Wisconsin again


----------



## LNBFilms (Mar 12, 2020)

[mention]MBCubes [/mention]I will let you know when it is announced.


----------



## LNBFilms (Apr 14, 2020)

It probably will not happen


----------



## MBCubes (Apr 14, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> It probably will not happen


Well yeah now that corona virus has basically turned the world upside down


----------



## Lightake.com (May 6, 2020)

Any compeititions will be held normally in May, June or July, 2020?


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 6, 2020)

This is the latest news. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/covid-19-situation-update-2020-03-30

In my country we're going to be a 6 foot society for a while. I don't see how cubing competitions are viable under those conditions. So we'll have to see when things go back to normal. I'm hoping for September.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 16, 2020)

AbsoRuud said:


> This is the latest news. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/covid-19-situation-update-2020-03-30
> 
> In my country we're going to be a 6 foot society for a while. I don't see how cubing competitions are viable under those conditions. So we'll have to see when things go back to normal. I'm hoping for September.



Well in the USA, it is still basically like that... and it is October...


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

It will take time for official comps to be legalized in many of the 109 countries that WCA has reached too. Hopefully, online comps and unofficial comps will do the trick.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 17, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> It will take time for official comps to be legalized in many of the 109 countries that WCA has reached too. Hopefully, online comps and unofficial comps will do the trick.



I know, I was just making a subtle joke. Thank you for the insight anyway.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 18, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I know, I was just making a subtle joke. Thank you for the insight anyway.


Oh cool, I couldn't get the joke until you pointed it out. 

L E' F E F2 E F E' L'


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 18, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> L E' F E F2 E F E' L'


What does that even mean? Is it a joke.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 18, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> What does that even mean? Is it a joke.



It's a 5-cycle alg. I kinda use it as a filler between sentences. There are about 100k cases of it which is far more than 3-style.


----------



## LNBFilms (Oct 18, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> It's a 5-cycle alg. I kinda use it as a filler between sentences. There are about 100k cases of it which is far more than 3-style.



Oh, okay.


----------

